# 156 dB No-Wall : Team Sundown Russia



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally posted by Grigoriy Kashin on my SMD Forum :

another 156+ from Team Sundown Russia - SMD Forum

This is a burp only no-wall setup.

----------


Ok, I'm posting this for Drugban, to cut down on the LOLz over google translate

This car is built for IASCA Advanced NW 2 class - everything is behind the B-pillar and beneath the window line. The car is a Russian Izh Oda, a compact 4door hatchback - currently in totally stock form with no sound deadnr at all (they will experiment with it over the week)

The gear:

subs: - two Sundown Audio z15v.2's d1
amps: - two Sundown Audio SAZ3500D's strapped @ 1ohm running on 16v
bats - 3 Optima 5.5L Bluetops + two FIAMM 4v cells

meter - SPL Labs USB Bass Meter sealed o the dash... you've seen them before they are within tenths of the TL

pics below


































































First burp was done with the subs just dropped in the box....yeah they forgot to screw them in and still fot 153.4 ardon:


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

This is just the first 5 burps on this system, with still a bunch of work ahead. Deadn the car, smooth the box inside and out. They will follow up the score above with a TL meter, and will try to do step-by-step measurement of all adjustments from now on to the show the effect on the score.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Oops... I re-posted this. Sorry guys !


----------

